# Leyland 255 hydraulic 3 point linkage - problem



## benokogel (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello.
I'm newbie on this forum, and I'm looking for any help with my problem.
I have a tractor British Leyland 255, and then is a problem with 3 point linkage like on a movie.
Please see it, maybe someone can help my, any idea, where I should start repair 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK22ADjsbCE[/ame]

When I start the engine, and run pump, then 3 point linkage goes automaticlly up, can not stop it. The levers are positioned like on a movie, on "Position", and second on "Lower".

Sorry for my poor English.


----------



## musicman9016 (Oct 20, 2014)

Linkage needs to be calibrated.
Do you have a workshop manual? If not send me your email address and i'll send one through to you. It's a bit of a stuff around to do and it wont be perfect but you can usually get it to the point where it functions in a usable manner.

Basically, attached to the position lever is a long,enclosed bar with two sets of teeth on it. The bottom set is position control and the top set is draft control. On the back of it you have a large nut that is locked in place with a locknut next to it. So it's a combination of adjustments to that and the flappy looking thing at back under the top link.


----------

